# got my fist gonzo



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

that 4 all you guys that speak the oter language if you no what i meen; me and pitt was putten a sneak on some coot and he flyed right over gessinfg cause the wether but that the best thing we ever gotten. if i knew i could get moore of them i be hooked; paz to all u guys south of the border man;


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ohh my brain hurts from reading that...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Darin Noorda said:


> ohh my brain hurts from reading that...


ha ha glad im not the only one who feels that way... :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's Dustin's evil twin brother! :twisted:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's Dustin's evil twin brother! :twisted:


 -_O-


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Translation please!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy s**t, Darin. I have to clean my monitor off from spittin' out my lunch all over it. That was awesome!

He musta done shot himself up a duck...I wonder if his pitt done retrieved him up like he do wif the coots.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's Dustin's evil twin brother! :twisted:


Nope.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This guy makes Dustin look like he has a PhD in English Literature.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> This guy makes Dustin look like he has a PhD in English Literature.


 :rotfl:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> This guy makes Dustin look like he has a PhD in English Literature.


 -_O- -_O- now that was good


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > This guy makes Dustin look like he has a PhD in English Literature.
> ...


+1

Can you translate your post into red neck for us Klark? I really dont know what you are talking about

I always thought a gonzo was half effective Viagra? -Ov-


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

you say wat!?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think he is saying he got a goose... 

Ganso = Goose in spanish I think.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

¿Cuántos de los patos Amigo? ¿Tienes fotos


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Klark, El pitbull es un buen retriever pero necesita dejar de comer los fochas en el camino de regreso.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang thet good stuf klack


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

> I always thought a gonzo was half effective Viagra?


 -O>>- Now that is funny!
Question for the mods- when is this clown going to get 86'ed?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > This guy makes Dustin look like he has a PhD in English Literature.
> ...


Now that I finished cleaning the sweet tea out of the keyboard, that is some funny Shizz right there! :lol:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> [quote="Darin Noorda":355g6aeb]ohh my brain hurts from reading that...


ha ha glad im not the only one who feels that way... :roll:[/quote:355g6aeb]

I always have head aches and that just put me over the top .OK ,Taking two extra strength Tylenol PM going to bet now . :roll: _(O)_


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chaser said:


> > I always thought a gonzo was half effective Viagra?
> 
> 
> -O>>- Now that is funny!
> Question for the mods- when is this clown going to get 86'ed?


SERIOUSLY!? You want this guy 86-ed from the forum? For what? Okay, he can't spell. His grammar is pathetic. WHO CARES! To the best of my knowledge, someone has to be attacking others, or using explicit language to get kicked off of here. Relax a little bit. He's not acting like one of those trolls that come thru and badmouth everything about hunting. Why 86 him?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its nothing but a joke to him (and he, himself, that guy) he has like 3 or 4 usernames, and just sits and replies to his own threads through them, plus he just tries to stir things up on other threads. I'm all for having fun, and joking around, but it gets old after a while.

So mods- am I right? Is this one person posting under several usernames, or what?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

yep got first goose; di;nt think it going to get everyone worked up chaser, not everyones got a fancie schooling and make lots of money; some us do best we can with what we got and foulmouth i don,t speak anough of that too understand what all you are saying and one more thing i saw post by jonutah making fun cause i hunt coot and it ain;t me!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> ¿Cuántos de los patos Amigo? ¿Tienes fotos


He wants to know how many ducks you got, and do you have pictures?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Klark, El pitbull es un buen retriever pero necesita dejar de comer los fochas en el camino de regreso.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's funny. Retrievers are called perro cobrador in case you wanted to know.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is the funniest thread I've ever read!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Klark, El pitbull es un buen retriever pero necesita dejar de comer los fochas en el camino de regreso.
> ...


Perro Cobrador......got it 
Gracias Amigo :mrgreen:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It was a lesson for me too. I didn't know the word for coots, had to look it up.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > > I always thought a gonzo was half effective Viagra?
> ...


Please don't kick him off, this is halarious, I can't wait for more of his posts!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

El doucheo d'baggo!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> El doucheo d'baggo!


I love that espanish expression!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

LONG LIVE KLARK AND PITT!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 

He's the best thing to happen around here in months


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

wileywapati said:


> LONG LIVE KLARK AND PITT!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> He's the best thing to happen around here in months


Yeah until you run into him while you are hunting huh!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Yeah until you run into him while you are hunting huh!!!


How will I know if I run into him?

Wait! I know! You wont understand what the heck the guy is talking about. Dead give away! :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah until you run into him while you are hunting huh!!!
> ...


Don't forget pitt. Never seen a pitbull in the field before :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm gonna crack up when I see a guy in the marsh holding a shotgun and shouting nonsense at a pitbull!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Klark said:


> .......................................................................................................and one more thing i saw post by jonutah making fun cause i hunt coot and it ain;t me!


Why wouldn't he just tell ya that instead of posting it?

Klark, Jonny Utah, and jonnyutah, among others, post from the same IP address.


----------

